# ~first Journal~



## muscle_01 (Dec 6, 2005)

12~5~05-->chest,shoulders,triceps
db press 3x5 w/60lbs~heavy
incline db press 3x6 w/50lbs~heavy

military press 3x8 w/80lbs~medium
clean&press 3x5 w/80lbs~light

skullcrushers 3x8,8,5 w/50lbs~light/medium
db overhead ext. 2x8 w/30lbs~medium/heavy

~running~
5 laps around gym~moderate pace
3min run around gym..8 1/4 laps~moderate pace
treadmill 28min.~moderate pace

~weight 158lbs


----------



## KEFE (Dec 6, 2005)

cool good workout!


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 7, 2005)

*12~6~05*

wednesday~legs
squats 3x5-6 w/158,202,222lbs~medium/heavy
leg ext. 3x5 w/200lbs~medium/heavy
leg curls 3x5 w/70lbs~medium/heavy
calf raises 3x8 w/140~medium/heavy

~~~running~~~~~
9 laps around gym~moderate pace


----------



## muscle_01 (Dec 8, 2005)

*12~7~05*

Thursday~off 

~~running~~
none yet will later then i'll post it


----------

